# Aftermarket HSS Chute



## jeffNB (Nov 5, 2015)

I see that somebody is offering modified HSS chutes on E-Bay:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Honda-Snowblower-HSS1332-HSS938-HSS724-Improved-Clog-Free-Chute/292366142638?hash=item4412614cae:g:RdUAAOSwTm9aLcST

My collarless chute is working excellent. The aftermath of Bombgenesis produced about 10 CM was waterlogged snow and 60 CM of slushy EOD. The driveway was like a big sponge. The machine never clogged at any governor setting from idle to 3600 RPM. Very pleased. It works as good as my old 828. 

Jeff


----------



## don in nh (Nov 7, 2015)

Do you have this chute from eBay? Seems kind of pricey. If you do have this, is it as simple as unbolt the OEM chute and bolt on the new one? What was your experience prior to doing this mod. Thanks.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

jeffNB said:


> My collarless chute is working excellent. The aftermath of Bombgenesis produced about 10 CM was waterlogged snow and 60 CM of slushy EOD. The driveway was like a big sponge. The machine never clogged at any governor setting from idle to 3600 RPM. Very pleased. It works as good as my old 828.
> 
> Jeff


After experiencing clogging on two occasions, I've cleared tons of eod slush and rain sogged snow several times without issue, and the only thing I modified was my operating technique. Nobody is going to waste their money on that overpriced chute!


----------



## jeffNB (Nov 5, 2015)

don in nh said:


> Do you have this chute from eBay? Seems kind of pricey. If you do have this, is it as simple as unbolt the OEM chute and bolt on the new one? What was your experience prior to doing this mod. Thanks.


No, I completely removed the collar myself. Easy to do. I just cut through the four collar welds with a Dremel tool. 

Previous to the HSS, I owned an HS828 for twenty years and never had to shut it off to extract a clog. That thing would blow water. If it clogged or began to clog, I would just keep feeding it snow and it would blast through. 

Not so on the HSS. Feeding it snow packed the snow into the wedge formed by the collar. It would pack so tight, it would stall the engine. Manually extracting the clog with the supplied drop bar was useless because the snow was packed so tight. I had to use a wooden shovel handle.

Mine only clogged in the shoulder parts of the season when the snow was wet. With dry snow conditions, it worked like a Honda should.

Jeff


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Have you guys checked his other auctions? Dear lord, $85 for an ebay LED, $36 for a gas tank cap, $16 for a die cut honda sticker, hey if people are willing to pay then why not charge an arm and a leg??


----------

